# classical music that has new age aftertaste beautifull and etherical beside vangelis?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I lovee vangelis but love the soundtrack of a movie called stealing's heaven featuring the music of Peter Abelard , Léonin and the music of mister Bicat, a stranger to me, even i know great soundtrack like the movie the omen the lucio Fulci soundtrack while in prime horor genra.

So i love soundtrack music old school prefferably, new movie soundtrack dont get the job, look classical soundtrack like the one of The Keep (a b-serie horror movie of the 80''), jez how interresting hmm??

What about you guys any subjection about a fabuleous soundtrack that would make me drool like a pavlov dog.

Thank you very mutch and have a good night :tiphat:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

http://www.regenerativemusic.net/Pu...rple_Martin_Morning_Purple_Martin_Morning.mp3

http://www.regenerativemusic.net/Pu...ugh_Open_Doors,_Radiance_and_Oxygenation .mp3

http://www.regenerativemusic.net/Purple_Martin_Morning.html


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

To me, a lot of your favorite early and medieval music has a new age aftertaste. It sounds very meditative.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I came to the realization I am a Classical/New Age composer of piano music. I'd love to hear your thoughts on it!

www.nakulanbalasubramaniam.bandcamp.com

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkzbohV191BuBX_h_r1M8hA


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> To me, a lot of your favorite early and medieval music has a new age aftertaste. It sounds very meditative.


Indeed, and I suppose the whole point of it was to be meditative. OP probably already knows this, but what the heck:






And a recent discovery, as I reported in another thread:






This is probably a bit too light to most tastes here, but it is decidedly New Age:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I came to the realization I am a Classical/New Age composer of piano music. I'd love to hear your thoughts on it!
> 
> www.nakulanbalasubramaniam.bandcamp.com
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkzbohV191BuBX_h_r1M8hA


That is all very pleasing on the ear. Apart from classical, I am quite fond of New Age music - it works very well as background when I'm painting. 

I used to dabble in composition when I was younger, but I could never really get it off the ground. Another one of those things I may return to some time.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I came to the realization I am a Classical/New Age composer of piano music. I'd love to hear your thoughts on it!
> 
> www.nakulanbalasubramaniam.bandcamp.com
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkzbohV191BuBX_h_r1M8hA


Classical composer? I think you're more a minimalist new age composer


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

brianvds said:


> That is all very pleasing on the ear. Apart from classical, I am quite fond of New Age music - it works very well as background when I'm painting.
> 
> I used to dabble in composition when I was younger, but I could never really get it off the ground. Another one of those things I may return to some time.


Thanks Sir!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Classical composer? I think you're more a minimalist new age composer


Just let me have it...I have some classical roots in there, listen to the Nocturne.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I took the bandcamp down and will just keep posting videos to my youtube. Feel free to subscribe if you like it!

It is very pleasant music, but that's what I seem to enjoy playing/composing the most.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Just let me have it...I have some classical roots in there, listen to the Nocturne.


There is a bit of restraint in that one. But it is not Classical to me. Just keep playing around, don't get too caught up on labels. Whatever you find yourself doing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> There is a bit of restraint in that one. But it is not Classical to me. Just keep playing around, don't get too caught up on labels. Whatever you find yourself doing.


True, but I promote it as Classical/New Age.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> There is a bit of restraint in that one. But it is not Classical to me. Just keep playing around, don't get too caught up on labels. Whatever you find yourself doing.


Do you find enjoyment in my music at all?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

brianvds said:


> Indeed, and I suppose the whole point of it was to be meditative. OP probably already knows this, but what the heck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be wanting to listen to that last one you posted there, I am new to New Age.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ok Phil, you've convinced me, it's minimalist new age music. Soothing, and good for relaxation, and meditation!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'll be wanting to listen to that last one you posted there, I am new to New Age.


And also give Brian Crain's other work a listen; he has some lovely stuff up on his YouTube channel.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

brianvds said:


> And also give Brian Crain's other work a listen; he has some lovely stuff up on his YouTube channel.


Will do.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

brianvds said:


> And also give Brian Crain's other work a listen; he has some lovely stuff up on his YouTube channel.


Wow, this Brian Crain album you've shared is spectacular. I'm loving it, do you have any other artist recommendations?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Try George Winston.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Wow, this Brian Crain album you've shared is spectacular. I'm loving it, do you have any other artist recommendations?


New Ageyfied Gregorian chant, perhaps?






If you like the Crain tracks, you may conceivably also like some of Yanni's mellower stuff:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't tend to like the New Age that has lots of synths in it. I like it when it is more Classically inspired and no drums or bass if that could direct your recommendations better!

Thanks.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Try George Winston.


Loving this George Winston piano music from the album "December".


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Anouar Brahem


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Marinera said:


> Anouar Brahem


Whoa, this is amazing!

Thank you.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I don't tend to like the New Age that has lots of synths in it. I like it when it is more Classically inspired and no drums or bass if that could direct your recommendations better!
> 
> Thanks.


Not New Age as such, but you might like Philip Glass, some of the work of Hovhaness and indeed even John Cage - his sonatas for prepared piano come to mind.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Whoa, this is amazing!
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, he has the distinct sound, Moroccan influence as well or maybe I'm confused about the last one.. but it's distinctly Arab sounding in places


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

You might like "The Mission" soundtrack. it's very lush and beautiful.

Otherwise, check out some classical composers Vaughan Williams, and Hovhaness


----------



## malvinrisan (Feb 17, 2017)

Anything by John Tavener


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ok Phil, you've convinced me, it's minimalist new age music. Soothing, and good for relaxation, and meditation!


Yup, once you call your music "Classical" it opens it up to a lot more scrutiny. As new age minimalism I really think it works.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Yup, once you call your music "Classical" it opens it up to a lot more scrutiny. As new age minimalism I really think it works.


Thanks! It's nice to know I fit in somewhere musically after all these years of being unsure.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

malvinrisan said:


> Anything by John Tavener


Checking out funeral canticle!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Well if you want something super _new age_, here it is.






Looking back at this now, I see how some people will hate this music, especially from a classical music perspective, but I was pretty impressed by it at some point in my life and still respect it for what it is.
Largely improvised and all electronic besides the piano. The sounds come mostly from an early digital sampler (1986).


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

just picked up a new age indian flute music album. great!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

DeepR said:


> Well if you want something super _new age_, here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's rather nice, actually. Apparently Vangelis also improvises a lot of his stuff. I always wonder how they go about it; surely one cannot play more than two or so keyboards at a time, so how come all the different voices simultaneously? Or perhaps they improvise one track, then listen to it on headphones while improvising another over it, and so on?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

brianvds said:


> Or perhaps they improvise one track, then listen to it on headphones while improvising another over it, and so on?


sounds logical.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes, in general that's the idea I think.

But Vangelis is a special case. Think of his music what you will, but it's hard to deny his impressive ability to control different electronic instruments and layers at same time, live.
He has custom built rig that allows him to do all this, as you can see. He's been specializing in this stuff his entire life. Love those pedals!


----------

